# Dilute Indigo Young Hen



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

This is one of my 2011 young Jacobin hens. I do not know if there is an official name for this colour, I have heard of it referred to as "Buckskin"?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Could just be the picture but it doesn't look dilute to me. Not really any special name for it. I'm guessing this is ash-red t-pattern indigo? In which it'd be classified as ash-red in a show probably, or AOC. They can't get too specific with color classes or there'd be a ton of classes.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful nice bird


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes I would have thought it was non dilute too. 

Becky - Could it be **** Indigo on blue?


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

What Color Are The Parents?


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Loftkeeper, The parents of this bird are a dun cock over a indigo hen.......


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The bird pictured here is a T-Pattern Indigo often call a red mimic. I would like to see the tail of this bird, also a picture of the parents. For this bird to be **** it needs to get two copies of the Indigo modifier one from each parent so a picture of the parents would help to clear this up. Here in the states different breed clubs have their own standard for showing their breed, and this bird would fall into at least 3 differents color brackets , INDIGO, RARE, and AOC (any other color) * GEORGE


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks George, Being a baldhead pied the tail is all white, but I wil take some photos of the parents and post them......

regards Gordon


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

gorgouse bird


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, then it isn't homozygous indigo if the father was just a normal dun (assuming you mean dilute black). In which this bird is actually dilute and the picture may just make it look intense....seeing as though all the hens would be dilute.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The indigo hen mother - blue indigo or ash-red indigo? I'm assuming blue. I guess this young hen is just a real good t-pattern (nice solid shield), indigo, on dilute blue.


----------

